

Show HN: Simple email discussion lists. - almost
http://listeron.com/

======
mike-cardwell
Cool. Just setup mailer-daemon@listeron.com and root@listeron.com.
Unfortunately postmaster and abuse were already taken.

~~~
almost
Whoops, those are on the reserved names now :)

------
modernerd
How do replies work with group email setups like this?

Say I email the group address. If someone replies to me, how do they copy the
rest of the group in without sending their message to me twice?

Do I need to train everyone to hit reply, delete my email address, and then
use the group email address instead? It feels like this setup would carry more
friction than simply hitting 'reply all' to the original sender of a regular
email with a long list of addresses, especially among non-technical friends.

Or do you modify the headers of all mail sent to the group address to change
the reply-to address to the group address?

~~~
almost
Listeron will modify the reply-to header of mails before forwarding them on.
So you just reply to a message and it goes to the list. The from header is
left alone so you can still see who each message is from.

------
grpcc
looks very similar to my own side project:

[https://grouplet.cc](https://grouplet.cc)

good luck with it :)

